# Mack Snow Enigma or Enigmas?



## BenTort (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Help would be well received!!

Looking at these two they look poss mack snow enigma? Someone with more experience might be able to sort this as 02 ones a little too yellow at this early stage. Both seem to have picked up the eclipse though. Time will tell with the eyes I'm told.

Parents:

M - Mack Snow Enigma Het eclipse
F - Reverse stripe tang het Raptor

Gecko 01

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu112/ben1benji/2010%20Hatchlings/08062010046.jpg








Gecko 02

http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu112/ben1benji/2010 Hatchlings/08062010046.jpg








Many thanks


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd say you have a mack enigma and a normal enigma there, i hatched one on tuesday that was black and white but today she's gone yellow just like your second pic, and mine also has black eyes at this stage although there is no eclipse gene in either of mines parents, time will tell for yours


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Mack Enigma for 1st one and I would say Mack Enigma for 2nd one unless she goes yellow in the first couple of days after she hatches, then I would say Normal Enigma. I am guessing shes only just hatched in that pic?


----------



## BenTort (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds great. Exactly what I was hoping for. Now three days old. Have left them to it and they seem fine. One is eating already the other showing interest the first time I tried feeding this morning. 

Will take a couple more pictures soon as 02 seems to be a tiny bit yellow but looking more mack snow. Though I haven't hatched macks before. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## BenTort (Feb 3, 2009)

*Coming on now and a little conused!*

Have taken a later photo but can't get his eyes. He has 2 snake eyes which are very obvious now. Parents are rev stripe het raptor (f) and Mack Snow enigma (m) with no now hets. Can anyone confirm how this snake eye is present?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

BenTort said:


> Have taken a later photo but can't get his eyes. He has 2 snake eyes which are very obvious now. Parents are rev stripe het raptor (f) and Mack Snow enigma (m) with no now hets. Can anyone confirm how this snake eye is present?
> 
> image


This leo is on the border line it's hard to say wheaher it's a Snow enigma or just a Enigma from the hatchlng picture. If the eyes have Iris black out it will be Tinded eyes not Eclipse eyes, Tinded eyes is fairly common in Snow and i have also seen Tinded eyes in Enigmas also.

*Eclipse* a recessive eye trait for Iris black out.
*Tinded* a random eye trait for Iris black out.

*Snake eye* a slang for a iris black that not 100%.


----------

